# First post



## Michigal

Hi all,

I actually registered a while ago, but usually spend my time lurking, in awe of the talent here.
In introduction, I started putting up my roadside display a few years ago (my house is 200 feet from the road), which is fortunately on a main highway. I am no where near as talented as you all are, but I have fun, and get a lot of people stopping to take photos, including a couple that said they come up here on vacation every year in October to see what I've put up. 
I actually made both local papers this past Halloween, and that was great.
I'd love to try my hand at animatronics, but being as I run 200 foot extension cords (with triple taps) down to the road (and cross my fingers every time I plug something in) it doesn't seem feasible to work with an air compressor. I don't have a problem with vandalism, but an air compressor might tempt someone.

Zombie-F, please use this post to log my IP address, so I can vote in the contest. And thanks for providing such a great place for us halloweenies.


----------



## DeathTouch

I glad to met you and welcome to the street.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Glad to have you here!


----------



## claymud

Welcome to the creative side of the street


----------



## Zombie-F

Hey, welcome aboard and it's good to see you finally say "hi".


----------



## Sinister

Yes, welcome. Good to see you finally posting. See your name all the time, but...


----------



## Bone Dancer

I was wondering who that was lurking about in the shadows. Glad to see you, and hope you have a good time here.


----------



## TipoDeemin

Welcome, and glad you started posting.


----------



## darryl

Welcome to the dark side.


----------



## Dr Morbius

WELCOME! And thanks for voting MORBIUS!


----------



## Vlad

Welcome Michigal. It's okay to lurk, we like being watched, lol.But it's even nicer to have you posting.


----------



## Michigal

Thanks for the welcome, everyone. I will try to post a bit more than I have, but I do think lurking gets you a bigger scare when you jump out.
Buwahaha...

Sue


----------



## Lotus

Welcome


----------



## Blackwidow

Nice to have you joining in Michigal, welcome!


----------



## heresjohnny

Good to hear from ya michigal. Lots of cool haunters in this forum, so post away!


----------



## Hella

Welcome to the Street Michigal!


----------



## Death's Door

Hi and Welcome. I'm a newbie here too and have been lurking in the shadows for a long time.


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

Welcome. You'll enjoy it here.


----------

